# Dog Models needed for a photoshoot



## Adrian S (Jan 23, 2010)

Multi award winning advertising photographer Adrian Samson Award wining Advertising, Fashion & Lifestyle photographer based in London. is looking for 3 great looking dogs to shoot for his portfolio. 
The shoot will take place in the photographers studio, Shoreditch, East London on the last weekend of January or the first weekend of February. 
As this is not a commercial assignment there is no financial compensation and the travel should be also organised by the dog owner. 
We will supply the owners with the final images and we also welcome dogs with no previous modelling experience. 
Please expect highly conceptual and individual portraiture type pictures benefiting of an extensive postproduction.

Please send a one or more photos of your dog to Adrian at [email protected]


----------

